# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Побыть в жюри

## mals

Всем доброго времени суток.
Нужна помощь.
Суть в следующем:
Проходил детский конкурс эстрадного вокала (Украина), результаты финала в самой младшей категории тут представлю:
Номер 1
Номер 2
Номер 3
Номер 4
Номер 5
Номер 6
Номер 7
Номер 8

Вам нужно (о чем я и прошу) прослушать 8 учасников. Оценить вокал (голос, технику, слух, сложность песни и т.д.) насколько это возможно. Звук взят с професиональной видео-камеры, которая стояла возле реального жюри. 
Тоесть вы как бы сидите вместе с ними и слушаете в условия довольно плохово акустического зала, но с хорошей апаратурой и со всеми внешними шумами.
Поставьте пожалуйста свои оценки от 0 до 10. для каждого номера.
Песням присвоены те же номера, как они шли на конкурсе - после жеребевки и к местам после конкурса отношения не имеют.
Я не хочу обидеть никого из детей (они же еще маленькие и ранимые), не хочу спорить с жюри. 
Для чего это нужно? Мне важно, просто персонально важно ... 
не думаю, что еще для кого-то это нужно.
Посему прошу, если есть желание и возможность, послушайте пожалуйста, оцените и поделитесь своим мнением. Будет очень хорошо если напишите, почему поставили именно такую оценку. 
главное оценивать вокал, все остальное меня не очень интересует (язык, "патриотичность", подходит ли по возрасту и т.д. - НЕ ВАЖНО)

Вот такая вот "перушка".
Спасибо, что прочли столь длинное повествование и БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО, если поставите свои оценки.


PS. Я спрошу это же еще на нескольких форумах, поэтому если встретите еще где-то, не обижайтесь пожалуйста ;).

----------


## Лев

*mals*,
 №1 - 4 балла(интонирование неточное)
 №2 - 8-9 баллов(хорошая и уверенная интонация)диапазон большой, на верхах пока  не окрепла
 №3 - 4-5 баллов(неточная интонация) характер песни не передаёт, слишком лирично
№4 - 5-6 баллов(неточная интонация, невнятная артикуляция)
№5 - 7-8 баллов(тональность низковата и не даёт раскрыться девочке)
№6 - 6 баллов(неточность интонации, неудачная песня сама по себе и тональность низкая)
№7 - 6 баллов(тянуть звук надо девочке - рубит фразы)
№8 - 7-8 баллов(есть места с неточной интонацией, чувствуется зажатость и неуверенность)

----------


## mals

2*Лев*,
большое спасибо

----------


## Mazaykina

№1 - 4-5 балла, голосок будет хороший если выравняет интонацию, а так слушать вообще очень тяжело.
№2 - 9 баллов. Все здорво, и у парнишки с верхами все нормально, видно, что голос СТАВИТСЯ ПЕДАГОГОМ, хотя, чуток перебарщивает, детскость пропадает. Я бы его пригласила в Берлин на конкурс.  :Aga: 
№3 - 4 балла .  И интонация, и зажато, и характера нет.
№4 - ох. ну тут еще хуже с интонацией, вообще слушать тяжело.Хотя, судя по реакции зала, наверное, смотрится ребенок хорошо, заводит публику, но работать на интонацией надо обязательно! 
№5 - 6 баллов, тоже плавает. Но за счет быстрого темпа наверное, выигрывает.
№6 - 7 баллов, песня понравилась, ребенок поет в характере. Слышно, что получает удовольствие от пения и от песни. Вот эту песню я бы подняла на полтона, чувствуется, что низковато.
№7-  8 баллов,  голос хороший, рубит только, ну так это такой дебильный минус. 
№8- 6 баллов. После проигрыша наверное, танцевала, потеряла дыхание. Песня получилась рваная. Может в целом с танцем смотрится? На слух не восприняла. даже трудно определиться с баллами.
А вообще, я бы не хотела сидеть в жюри. И от того, что от некоторых уши вянут. Деток жалко, но так ведь нельзя выпускать!!! Я понимаю, где-то не дотянул, может не в характере исполнил, растерялся, но чтоб так фальшиво петь, это надо не иметь ушей прежде всего учителям. Вот это непростительно. 
А с другой стороны- мне всех жалко...

----------


## mals

2 *Mazaykina*,
большое спасибо

маленькоє уточнение - там только девочки пели
пожалуйста не обращайте внимание на зал, хотя я сам виноват - не очень акуратно вырезал.
потому как, на момент конкурса, в зале почти небыло слушателей - только родня и т.д.
с кем больше близких у тех и реакции побольше

----------


## Mazaykina

> маленькоє уточнение - там только девочки пели


А мне второй номер показалось, что мальчишка. :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Кстати, я не реагировала на апплодисмены ПОСЛЕ, я слушала, как во время пения подбадривали.  Хотя, если в зале свои- это тоже поддержка и помогает более вдохновенно выглядеть на сцене.

----------


## mals

> А мне второй номер показалось, что мальчишка. :biggrin:


да, в этом возрасте, и особенно в пении, разобрать мальчик-девочка очень трудно 
но это и не имеет значения в данном случае

----------


## Mazaykina

*mals*,
Как я понимаю, ваша ученица или дочка пела среди участников, мдаааа... далеко не всегда жюри справедливо оценивает конкурсантов, но с другой стороны, часто кажется, что твой ребенок самый лучший и незаслуженно обижен. Надеюсь, что в вашей ситуации- это первый вариант. Тогда есть все возможности что-то изменить, например, участвуя в другом конкурсе. Во втором варианте- все безнадежно.

----------


## mals

*Mazaykina*,
разрешите я Вам в личке (или лучше по email) опишу ситуацию.
А здесь, уже после высказывания достаточного количества людей, раскажу все в деталях. 
Просто хочется услышать мнения, как можно большего числа людей.
И стоит исходить из предпосылки, что я к конкурсу не имею никакого отношения - нужнен минимум субьективизма ;)

И жду оценок от других учасников форума.

*Добавлено через 2 часа 21 минуту*
*Mazaykina*,
посмотрите, пожалуйста, личку

----------


## marina0setrova

1. 5 баллов
2. 7 баллов
3. 5 баллов
4. 9 баллов
5. 8 баллов
6. 6 баллов
7. 10 баллов
8. 5 баллов

Считаю, что чистое интонирование не самое главное в песне. Характер, эмоции, тембровая окраска. Если учитывать возраст детей, чисто интонировать они еще научатся, а вот подать песню - собственно, оценила с точки зрения именно исполнения песни. :smile:

----------


## mals

*marina0setrova*,
Спасибо

----------


## mals

Налетай, не скупись – покупай живопись! (с) :wink:
жду еще мнений и оценок

----------


## мусяня

*mals*,
 Смотрите личку :Aga:

----------


## mals

*мусяня*,
Огромное спасибо

----------


## svetlana kuzmenko

Песни послушала....мнение напишу позже....извините,со временем:wink:

----------


## mals

> Песни послушала....мнение напишу позже....извините,со временем:wink:


отлично, подождем
спасибо

----------


## svetlana kuzmenko

№1-5 баллов-"плавает"(особенно в первой песне),вероятно проблема координации слуха и голоса,тембр звонкий,но фонограмма ей не помогает петь,ударные бьют,а ведь певице не более 9 лет
№2 - 10 баллов,чудный голос,очень красивый тембр-"Народный",слух и голос в порядке,чистенько,большой диапозон звучания,песня сложная,красивая,исполнена выразительно,от сердца....у этой певицы есть будущее
№3 - 3 балла . Певица,поёт:frown:"в нос",интонационно неточно,низкие ноты в некоторых местах вообще не звучат,всё одноообразно,"немузыкально",без динамики,нет развития в песне....похоже её так учили:wink:...не понравилась фонограмма
№4 - 5-6 баллов-слышно и "видно",что певица артистична,поёт выразительно, с настроением....но интонационно плавает,слышно задыхается,возможно темп быстроват....а фонограмма опять ерунда...ударные одни бьют...
№5 - 6 баллов,тоже яркий звонкий голос,но проблема с интонацией в некоторых местах,песня интересная,выразительно исполнена,но без динамики
№6 - 5 баллов,песня заводная,но монотонная мелодия:wink:ннна-ннна-хочу шалить...неинтересная песня...не везде текст понятен...эта песня не для этого возраста...слух  и голос нормальный...
№7 - 8 баллов -красивый голос,звонкий тембр,песня красивая,но темп очень быстроват,это всё портит,дикция хорошая,выразительное исполнение.......а фонограмма никакая:wink: 
№8 - 4 балла песня не впечатлила..сначала вроде в "цыганском" стиле...а потом эти ударные:eek:это что за стиль...совсем не понравилась фонограмма :Jopa: ....пела невнятно,"плавала",верхи кричит,а низы не звучат...





> Считаю, что чистое интонирование не самое главное в песне.


Для меня на первом месте чистота интонирования(так как это конкурс),потом выразительное исполнение в характере песни и затем артистизм...если 3 в 1,то это СУПЕР :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Для меня на первом месте чистота интонирования(*так как это конкурс*)


Вот именно!!!  :Aga:

----------


## marina0setrova

Девочки, очень понимаю, что конкурс, но лично я считаю механическое чистое исполнение абсурдом. Иногда такое и слушать невозможно становится. Ведь главная цель музыкального произведения не демонстрация техники, а его смысл, посыл. Согласитесь, если на конкурсах в первую очередь оценивать технику, тогда зачем песни петь? пусть конкурсанты гаммы и арпеджио поют, упражнения на интервалы и прочее. 

Одно меня расстраивает: становится все меньше детей с природным слухом. Недавно слушала запись магнитофонную, там я в 4 года пела без всякого сопровождения песенку про карусельных лошадок, 1977 год. Потрясло два факта: я картавила, оказывается, а второе - исполнение чистенькое. Но я ничем тогда не выделялась от ровесников и пели-то мы только в детском саду в рамках музыкальных занятий. В началке музыку преподавала наша учительница, играла на мандолине только мелодию. Так класс звучал, больше половины пели звонкими голосами, это я помню хорошо. Зато сейчас приходят ко мне детишки - полный мрак. Со всей начальной школы, у нас это почти 100 человек,  есть голоса только у нескольких человек, но и те поют только в опоре на мелодию, под чистый аккомпанемент "плавают", без сопровождения - полная пытка. Собственно, вокальные конкурсы всех уровней,  увиденные, услышанные, только подтверждают мое наблюдение. Вспомните эталоны 70-80: на телевидении, радио звучали наичистейшие отлично поставленные детские голоса. Сейчас это редкость. 

:smile:

----------


## Лев

*marina0setrova*,
 В теме не только девочки:rolleyes: А что же сама себе противоречишь?
 Меня, например, внутри переворачивает от фальшака. Дочь моя, обладает абсолютным слухом, так это было мучение с ней заниматься - кричала про ненастроенное пианино и чуть не плакала от этого...
Потом, мы не в жюри и каждый высказывается не как член жюри...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Согласитесь, если на конкурсах в первую очередь оценивать технику, тогда зачем песни петь? пусть конкурсанты гаммы и арпеджио поют, упражнения на интервалы и прочее.


А что? Хорошая идея, пусть члены жюри проверят на  интонирование, только не детей. а их педагогов! Может тогда у них бананы из ушей повылезают. :wink: 
ну это так, легкая ирония. но вообще- то я понимаю, как непросто готовить деток к разным конкурсам, отчетным концертам не только профессионально. а еще и эмоционально. Я поэтому и не смогла в  муз. школе работать. Готовишь ребенка, видишь, что играет на 5, выходит на академ и теряет 50%!!!! А кому скажешь, что это не твоя вина? Очень малая толика детей в состоянии сосредоточиться, не растеряться. Например, я до сих пор помню, вплоть до реации учителей :biggrin:, как в 1-м классе муз. школы играла пьесу и вмсто коды пошла на первую часть и не моргнув глазом отыграла еще раз все сначала, только сидела перебирала пальцами и думала: а если опять на начало пойду, как же там на коду-то??  Со стороны- никто ничего не заметил. А чаще всего дети теряются... 
Вот так.

----------


## marina0setrova

> А что же сама себе противоречишь?


Я не противоречу, я о том, что если по каким-то причинам совсем мало стало детей, способных от природы, может, и не судить так строго? 

Да, еще раз о 2 номере, который так высоко был оценен: да, не спорю, вокал получше поставлен, но исполнение мне показалось слишком техническим, бездушным.  К слову сказать, терпеть не могу Баскова, за то же :smile:

----------


## Лев

*marina0setrova*,
 Не скудеет Земля талантами, просто форум не может всё осветить, да и мы не в силах всё объять и это не нужно. Терпеть не можешь Баскова? Долго ли на кнопочку нажать?:rolleyes: Да и что такое конкурс?...........

----------


## mals

*svetlana kuzmenko*,
большое спасибо за высказанное мнение

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
2 *ALL*
огромное всем спасибо
за потраченное время и терпение

----------


## svetlana kuzmenko

> А что? Хорошая идея, пусть члены жюри проверят на интонирование, только не детей. а их педагогов!


я согласна...надеюсь сдам экзамен...с сольфеджио проблем никогда не было:biggrin:




> Да, еще раз о 2 номере, который так высоко был оценен: да, не спорю, вокал получше поставлен, но исполнение мне показалось слишком техническим, бездушным.


...а мои уши слышат другое:smile:у девочки очень звонкий красивый тембр голоса,она им владеет и поёт довольно естественно,всё пропето, звучит...только одно место мне не понравилось..я думаю вы тоже услышали....ну а исполнить всегда можно лучше,в конце концов это *не профессионалы,а дети*




> как непросто готовить деток к разным конкурсам, отчетным концертам не только профессионально. а еще и эмоционально.





> Очень малая толика детей в состоянии сосредоточиться, не растеряться.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 




> приходят ко мне детишки - полный мрак. Со всей начальной школы, у нас это почти 100 человек, есть голоса только у нескольких человек, но и те поют только в опоре на мелодию, под чистый аккомпанемент "плавают", без сопровождения - полная пытка.


Марина,ты про слух или про голос:rolleyes:
Ко мне тоже приходят,кто кричит,кто вообще рот зажал...работаем,распеваемся,звук выравниваем....знаешь к 4 классу уже неплохо поют,стараюсь метод а капелла всегда использовать....ну а солистами из класса могут быть немногие:smile:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Согласитесь, если на конкурсах в первую очередь оценивать технику, тогда зачем песни петь?


Марин,а мы технику не оценивали,мы  "чистое"пение оценивали...что ж делать,если слышим



> на телевидении, радио звучали наичистейшие отлично поставленные детские голоса. Сейчас это редкость.


...занимались  академическим пением....а не подражанием поп-певцам,неизвестно в какой манере

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> вокальные конкурсы всех уровней, увиденные, услышанные, только подтверждают мое наблюдение.


у нас в Эстонии есть очень сильные вокальные конкурсы,эстонцы очень чисто интонируют,может не всегда эмоционально-зажигательно как у русских,но зато не стыдно слушать...

----------


## mals

> №1-5 баллов-"плавает"(особенно в первой песне),


я прошу прощения, но если "особенно в первой", то что с второй? :confused:



по правде говоря, там одна песня ...:wink:

*Добавлено через 2 часа 7 минут*
огласить результат?
или подождем еще?

----------


## marina0setrova

> Марина,ты про слух или про голос


Увы, ни слуха, ни голоса. Точнее так: в основном все бубнят басами, и мальчики, и девочки. А если чей-то звонкий голос и пробивается, так фальшиво. За 1 час в неделю, да еще минут 10 урока поем - на результаты особо рассчитывать не приходится. 
В свое время пела в академическом хоре, как-то даже в Красноярск ездили на телевидение, программу записывали - духовные произведения, минут на 30. Несколько лет пела в профессиональном церковном хоре. Вокальная часть урока с моими детишками для меня просто пытка. То, что привозят с разных уголков района на местный вокальный конкурс тоже никакой критики не выдерживает... :frown: 
Зато требования к вокалу детскому у меня не притязательные теперь: нет поющих, да и ладно. 
Уважаемые форумчане, переубедите, дайте ссылки на записи современные хорошего детского вокала. Послушаю с удовольствием. Только, пожалуйста, чтобы не только техника, но и душа была.

----------


## Aektann

Хороших вокалистов среди детей хватает. Другое дело, что чаще всего это именно академ вокал. Или так или иначе связанные с хором в частности. Ну например: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uky5...x=0&playnext=1
Чем плохо? :wink:

----------


## marina0setrova

> Хороших вокалистов среди детей хватает. Другое дело, что чаще всего это именно академ вокал. Или так или иначе связанные с хором в частности. Ну например: 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uky5...x=0&playnext=1
> Чем плохо? :wink:


Это просто очаровательно, но только это ведь не Россия... Ничуть не сомневаюсь, что в мире полно поющих детей, только здесь, в России, традиции умирают. Помешались на попсе, тут посмотрела мастер-класс фабрикантки Сати, - это ведь позор! 
Традиции умирают, и тому еще одно доказательство - Хворостовский. Уехал. Детям видео показываю, говорю - земляк наш, только как объяснить, почему он здесь оказался не востребованным? 
Народ, кто найдет РУССКОГО поющего ребенка, живущего в РОССИИ, поющего в лучших традициях... ??? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4-zJAM7OXc
Извиняюсь, что только о своей стране. Впрочем, Украина, кажется,  с нами в одну ноздрю в деле разрушения собственной культуры... С удовольствием послушаю хороший вокал на украинском!

----------


## Aektann

Хворостовский в России был более, чем восстребован. Здесь вопрос в другом. При таком голосе, хочется качественно жить, качественно зарабатывать. У нас это не всегда возможно, хотя солисты Мариинского театра зарабатывают весьма достойно.
Относительно всего другого...
Вчера по каналу Культура выступал детский хор. Пели современные песни. Я Вам могу сказать, очень достойно. Так что вопрос в другом.
Как говорит мой преподаватель по вокалу, более 30 лет отработавший в Михайловском театре - поющие дети есть, голоса хорошие есть, но уж больно много "специалистов", которые их губят. Да и примеров плохого пения, которое подаётся, как эталон тоже слишком много.
Простите, но если бы пению учили на примере Лемешева, Собинова, Козловского и другого ряда Выдающихся певцов, думаете такая бы проблема стояла?
Другое дело, много ли у нас педагогов, способных показать что-то подобное тому, как работали со звуком, словом и эмоциями наши выдающиеся вокалисты? А Магомаев? Да перечислять можно очень долго.
Проблема зачастую именно в обучению "эстрадной" манере. Когда голос не выявляется полностью, а ребёнка приучают к пению в микрофон, что очень часто вредит голосу.
В качестве небольшой иллюстрации:
Преподаватель факультета музыки Российского государственного педагогического университета, бывший профессор консерватории СПб.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE8j-X5zmQ0
Многие способны так петь? =)

----------


## mals

> Народ, кто найдет РУССКОГО поющего ребенка, живущего в РОССИИ, поющего в лучших традициях... ???


"я дико извиняюсь" (с)
но кому, как не учителям искать и воспитывать?

не хотел вмешиваться, но все же
"а судьи, кто?" (с)

и еще
разговоры по типу "когда-то и солце было ярче и травка зенелее" оставьте старушкам на завалинке ... :wink:

----------


## marina0setrova

Еще раз о ссылке 


> Ну например:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uky5...x=0&playnext=1
> Чем плохо?


 - это не ребенок, http://web.mac.com/prajsnar/Edyta/Music/Music.html

----------


## mals

*Aektann*,
если уж Вы здесь и не убегаете :wink:
пожалуста огласите и свое мнение по предмету темы 
спасибо

----------


## marina0setrova

> "я дико извиняюсь" (с)
> но кому, как не учителям искать и воспитывать?


Хочу услышать хорошее исполнение уже воспитанных вокалистов, но еще пребывающих в юном возрасте




> не хотел вмешиваться, но все же
> "а судьи, кто?" (с)


Не очень поняла контекст вопроса




> и еще
> разговоры по типу "когда-то и солнце было ярче и травка зенелее" оставьте старушкам на завалинке ... :wink:


Ну уж нет, нельзя спокойно смотреть на разрушительные процессы. Не потому ли столько народа умирает у нас от онкологии, что смирились все? Собирать все лучшие наработки, достижения, и применять - только так спасем собственную культуру. Опять, же вкусы общественные кардинально менять надо, уровень-то ведь притязаний - ниже некуда.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> у нас в Эстонии есть очень сильные вокальные конкурсы,эстонцы очень чисто интонируют,может не всегда эмоционально-зажигательно как у русских,но зато не стыдно слушать...


Мне очень нравится эстонская культура, да и музыке у вас внимания куда больше уделяется в школах, чем у нас. Искренне восхищаюсь вашими министрами, отвечающими за образование.

----------


## mals

*marina0setrova*,
возможно, неверно меня поняли, или я неверно высказался

я не говорил ничего личного, а только обобщал

когда поступают в ВУЗы за деньги, учаться абы-как, идут учить (детей, студентов), 
получают звания (заслуженных деятелей и т.п.), сидят в жюри и берут дуньги 
и т.д. и т.п.
другие платят за своих детей, бегают просят у суддей за своих учеников....
травмируют детей

а потом начинаются жалобы, что все не так

начинать нужно всегда с себя лично (ну или хотя б попробовать)
мда, говорю очевидные вещи, но как в реальности трудно быть обьективным по отношению к себе самому
хорошо жить людям самоуверенным - никаких сомнений, никаких угрызений совести :wink:

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
ладно
я не хотел вмешиваться в дискусию
считайте, что ничего не писал

больше не буду :confused:

----------


## marina0setrova

> Преподаватель факультета музыки Российского государственного педагогического университета, бывший профессор консерватории СПб.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE8j-X5zmQ0
> Многие способны так петь? =)
> Aektann вне форума Добавить отзыв для Aektann Сообщить модератору об этом сообщении


Спасибо, голос, действительно, богатейший. Жаль, что запись не очень... И все же скачала, детям такое можно и нужно показывать.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*mals*,
 Спасибо, вполне с Вами согласна. Когда все начинают решать деньги, личные связи - культура начинает крениться.  :Tu:

----------


## Aektann

Хм.
Послушать смогу ближе к вечеру, тогда отпишусь.
Что касается записей именно НАШИХ детей, то я обязательно найду. Благо где-то были, тогда смогу подобрать что-то интересное.
Единственное, очень не хотелось бы вызывать какую-то полемику, но как правило, для развития голоса нужна именно классическая манера работы со звуком. Потом можно уже выбирать, что петь, как петь.
Хочет ребёнок петь собирая звук и прикрывая его, особенно в верхнем регистре - пожалуйста, хочет петь в эстрадной манере, открыто - пожалуйста, главное, чтобы не было слишком крикливо.
Хотя эталонным звуком я бы мог назвать голос по ссылке которую я привёл выше. Dignare.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Aektann*,
Приветииик, Дим, давно не виделись. Рада, что ты опять здесь.
Интересная дискуссия разворачивается. Увы, не могу ничего вставить, уже давно не в теме. Но когда работала в школе- детки были ХОРОШИЕ! Целыми классами выставляла на праздники с песнями. Гудошников- один - два было, не больше.

----------


## Aektann

Спасибо за добрые слова :wink:
Тоже рад Вас видеть и присутствовать здесь.  :Ok: 
На самом деле я никуда не уходил, просто уж слишком много дел в нашей суровой действительности скапливается :)

----------


## marina0setrova

Есть у меня предположение, что здорово портит детские голоса народная любовь к домашнему караоке. Не смотря на низкие доходы, музыкальные центры народ приобретает, затем отрывается "по полной". Как-то утром услышали с мужем  непонятные вопли: он утверждал, что это коты орут, я же явно текст слышала песенный. Следующие полчаса показали, что я права. Это соседи с утра в караоке решили попеть, новый центр купили, а разобрались что к чему, видимо, только к утру. 
Детям, с которыми  индивидуально занимаюсь, строго запрещаю караоке. Одна за лето так напелась, что потом полгода пришлось переучивать - все, к чему с таким трудом пришли к концу предыдущего учебного года, просто было потеряно.  

И еще о способностях: даже если у ребенка есть способность к пению, не факт, что он захочет этим заниматься. Заниматься серьезно, не "попсово". Увы.

----------


## Лев

> строго запрещаю караоке.


Был у меня ученик по гитаре(лет 8-9). Голос великолепный, ставил запись и один в один под неё пел. Говорю ему, давай я саккомпанирую тебе на гитаре, а ты споёшь - ни одной живой и точной ноты... И так многие дети, если дубль есть в музыке - поют, а нет - :frown:

----------


## marina0setrova

> И так многие дети, если дубль есть в музыке - поют, а нет -


Интересно, можно ли научить таких детей чисто и уверенно петь без сопровождения? Или для этого нужны врожденные способности?

----------


## Aektann

Можно. Просто нужно запретить любое пение под фонограмму или электронную музыку. Переходить на занятия под живой инструмент и много петь acapella.

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
Что касается нашей молодёжи, то, пожалуй, вот - весьма достойно и аккуратно. В будущем может быть очень перспективно. Не могу сказать, что уж из разряда вон, но при не плохих данных и работоспособности может получиться очень хорошая вокалистка.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX45Mbr7hn4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXJ3W...eature=related

Немецкий мальчик поющий арию Царицы ночи
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzstMw2ZB30

Ещё один очень перспективный голос, но запись отвратительня
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULiWc...eature=related

Украинский мальчик. Очень приличный голос. Будущий тенор, скорее всего. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dznr1...eature=related

----------


## marina0setrova

Спасибо большое за ссылки! 
первая запись  - очень хороший голосок, но почему-то с таким трудом девочка вверх идет, полетности не хватает, дыхания. Но видно, что нервничает, наверно, из-за этого.  Посмотрела и другие ее записи. Да, по имени не поняла национальность. :smile: 

Ой, нашла - ассирийка. Ну, .... хотя...

----------


## Aektann

:smile:
Мала ещё совсем, потому пока трудно. Хотя потенциал есть. Вопрос только в том, насколько работоспособна.

----------


## svetlana kuzmenko

> я прошу прощения, но если "особенно в первой", то что с второй?
> по правде говоря, там одна песня ...


в фрагменте №1 -попури из песен,во вском случае в середине вставка песня Робертино Лоретти:wink:это я имела ввиду-вторая...на мой взгляд чуть лучше звучит,чем неуверенное начало...но и тут есть моменты:frown:

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> Помешались на попсе, тут посмотрела мастер-класс фабрикантки Сати, - это ведь позор!


...так Коробка сказал:"Нужно много слушать пение известных звёздных певиц,Агилера например и подражать им..."Мне хочется спросить  ...И ТОЛЬКО?Зачем?А где обучение вокалу?...и это слушали дети из хора:eek:Для чего???




> Проблема зачастую именно в обучению "эстрадной" манере. Когда голос не выявляется полностью, а ребёнка приучают к пению в микрофон, что очень часто вредит голосу.


 :Aga:  :Ok: Зато популярно и модно,все хотят:wink:

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



> Интересно, можно ли научить таких детей чисто и уверенно петь без сопровождения?





> Можно. Просто нужно запретить любое пение под фонограмму или электронную музыку. Переходить на занятия под живой инструмент и много петь acapella.


 :Aga: Согласна!!!Другого способа нет :Fz: 
Я считаю,если а капелла поют чисто и интересно...значит номер готов,можно под фонограмму и на сцену:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*



> И так многие дети, если дубль есть в музыке - поют, а нет -


..правда жизни...особенно маленькие

----------


## mals

> Послушать смогу ближе к вечеру, тогда отпишусь.


ждемс :wink:

----------


## Aektann

Пожалуй, баллы я расставлять не буду, а скажу, кому бы я отдал призовые места. Надо сказать, что в целом, буду солидарен с коллегами, которые уже высказались.
Первое место - однозначно №2. Уровень исполнения сильно отличается от других представленных.
Второе место - вот тут уже сложнее. Потому как по уровню исполнения примерное равенство начинает наблюдаться. Примерно одинаковые проблемы с интонацией, у некоторых очень специфический, невыявленный тембр. Можно со мной не согласиться, но пение - это принципиально другой характер тембра, чем речь, требующее серьёзной работы. У некоторых с этим серьёзные проблемы. Говоря проще, у некоторых мне вообще тембр не понравился.
Всвязи с этим, приходится оценивать уже уровень эмоциональности, качество поведения на сцене, артистизм.
Именно потому, второе место я бы отдал №7. Хотя всё же не столь однозначно. Надо видеть вживую.
С третьим местов всё еще сложнее. Тут может быть и №5 и №8. Надо опять оценивать по дополнительным показателям.
Но вообще, я в очередной раз убедился - не люблю микрофонное пение.
Порой сам микрофон даёт серьезное искажение тембральное и звуковое.
Уж лучше под инструментик. Сразу всё видно гораздо лучше.

----------


## Лев

> Но вообще, я в очередной раз убедился - не люблю микрофонное пение.
> Порой сам микрофон даёт серьезное искажение тембральное и звуковое.
> Уж лучше под инструментик. Сразу всё видно гораздо лучше.


Сколько бы не убеждался, а услышать можно запись только сделанную не без помощи микрофона и тут звукореж и аппаратура сыграют либо триумфальное звучание или угробленное... В данном случае мы слышали и плохие минусовки и запись через камеру:smile:

----------


## Aektann

Именно так =)

----------


## marina0setrova

О микрофонах: непостижимый для меня пример: голос одной из учениц без микрофона звучит блекло, слабо, неинтересно. В микрофон - приятно послушать. А есть и обратное наблюдение: девочка с нежнейшим голосом при пении в микрофон теряет половину красоты тембра. Можно ругать звукооператора, но даже когда звукооператоры меняются, проблема остается! Сама я тоже микрофон не люблю, "вживую" куда легче воздействовать на слушателя.

----------


## mals

*Aektann*,
большое спасибо

----------


## Лев

> О микрофонах: непостижимый для меня пример: голос одной из учениц без микрофона звучит блекло, слабо, неинтересно. В микрофон - приятно послушать. А есть и обратное наблюдение: девочка с нежнейшим голосом при пении в микрофон теряет половину красоты тембра. Можно ругать звукооператора, но даже когда звукооператоры меняются, проблема остается! Сама я тоже микрофон не люблю, "вживую" куда легче воздействовать на слушателя.


Какую площадь сможешь озвучить? Не стоит путать возможности академического пения и других вокальных жанров. Слышал я эстрадные песни, звучащие в академической манере - смешно. Борис Рубашкин на репетиции и записи с оркестром, где я работал, в первую очередь сказал: господа, забудьте об академизме...
Иосифа Кобзона
Слыхал без микрофона :Aga: 
Смог бы долог быть концерт
С тихим голосом его? :Vah:

----------


## marina0setrova

Вопрос: а зачем площади озвучивать??? 
Впрочем, есть два вида искусства: массовое и классическое. Для тела и для души. Попса и Вселенная. Стоит ли их мешать? С огромным удовольствием спою детям на уроке романс на стихи Давыдова, под живой аккомпанемент - это будет три минуты искусства, три минуты в ином измерении (дети очень любят слушать романсы, классику вживую - это ведь действительно завораживает). И ни за что не буду петь это же со сцены в микрофон - нельзя. Бессмысленно, не то. Уж лучше что-нибудь эстрадно-народное, раз уж на сцену выходить приходится. 
Но и оценки тут разные. Если это ИСКУССТВО - да, фальшь недопустима. Ни мелодическая, ни душевная. А если попса,  дымс-дымс три аккорда, в микрофончик: чего страшного в неточном интонировании? (эт я о детских конкурсах). Главное - настроение, впечатление. Тоже ведь надо. А над чистыми интонациями и техника поработать может, подгонит что не так (технологии с успехом на наших звездах применяются).
Вот такое революционное настроение. :smile:
Очень извиняюсь, крайне мало времени, не получается послушать все произведения по ссылкам с предыдущей страницы. К воскресенью со временем получше станет, обязательно отпишусь. И сама поделюсь немного, образцами :smile:

----------


## svetlana kuzmenko

Ув. музыканты,я не изучала технику эстрадного вокала,когда я училась,такой дисциплины не было,думаю добрая половина учителей музыки не знает,ТОЧНО,что это такое....конечно на практике я слышала и знаю:biggrin:
Я не учу петь детей в "эстрадной манере",я учу их петь чисто,выразительно,музыкально и т.д. Но результат конечно бывает разный,дети очень хотят петь соло,но способны единицы:wink:и если есть этот самородок,то от счастья на 7 небе:rolleyes:ведь нам надо на конкурсах выступать,администрация требует участия,считая,что песню "можно сделать на раз"...меня часто директор упрекает...зачем вам нужен высокий профессиональный уровень,пусть все поют :Tu:  :Oj: ...меня убивает дилетанский подход :Jopa: 

.....девочка-Мариам и мальчик с Украины-ведь это не обычные дети,с очень приличными данными,красивыми голосами,как высоко оба поют....мальчик :Ok:

----------


## svetlana kuzmenko

> Если это ИСКУССТВО - да, фальшь недопустима. Ни мелодическая, ни душевная


Марина,на таком уровне можно требовать и ждать от профессионалов,а от детей то:frown:по-моему дети стараются быть искренними в пении,конечно если их взрослые не заставили "манерничать"...а что ты будешь кричать вслед-уйди со сцены,не порти высокое искусство,если он поёт романс и чуть сфальшивил:rolleyes:




> если попса, дымс-дымс три аккорда, в микрофончик: чего страшного в неточном интонировании? (эт я о детских конкурсах).


... :Fz: в любом жанре надо стараться ПЕТЬ ЧИСТО!!!!!и в детской поп-песне ТОЖЕ!!!Люди то не глухие...Тут будут виноваты учителя,что не того выставили или не научили:wink:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> О микрофонах: непостижимый для меня пример: голос одной из учениц без микрофона звучит блекло, слабо, неинтересно. В микрофон - приятно послушать. А есть и обратное наблюдение: девочка с нежнейшим голосом при пении в микрофон теряет половину красоты тембра.


Марин,я что-то не очень в это верю...ведь микрофон только лишь усиливает силу звука,но не меняет тембр голоса:eek:...может просто микрофон поршивый...

----------


## Лев

> Вопрос: а зачем площади озвучивать???


Комната  имеет свою квадратуру, малый и большой залы - свою. 



> Марин,я что-то не очень в это верю...ведь микрофон только лишь усиливает силу звука,но не меняет тембр голоса...может просто микрофон поршивый...


Ещё как меняет и тут звукореж должен правильно настроить, а так и бывает - или специально подпортят или не умеют. С хорошей аппаратурой и звукорежем-профи всё должно работать, а поющий должен уметь обращаться с микрофоном сам или доверять звукарю...

----------


## mals

Подбросим как подкормку для дискусии :wink:
всеравно ведь по теме уже никто не хочет высказываться

Попса и Вселенная ...
неживой звук ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEMPO9od4nI

...дымс-дымс три аккорда ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaBzPGwxw4o

неизвестно в какой манере ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5SUSmedMm8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZUY9j4grco

и в завершение
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l1-QbsU5gA

хотя, наверное, стоит добавить
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ADh8Fs3YdU

 :Ha: kuku

----------


## Mazaykina

> И сама поделюсь немного, образцами


C удовольствием послушаем. Не для оценивания, а просто для удовольствия.

----------


## Саша

человеческая глупость безгранична:rolleyes:
(узбекская народная пословица)

----------


## mals

*Саша*,
отлично - новый человек в теме
выскажите пожалуйста свое мнение о самой теме (той, что на первой странице :wink:)

-----
Когда слушающий не понимает говорящего, а говорящий не знает, что он имеет в виду, - это философия. (с) Вольтер :biggrin:

----------


## мусяня

> человеческая глупость безгранична


Саша,у тебя опять "хмурое утро"?или скучная ночь?:biggrin:

----------


## mals

поднимем настромление 
Подумайте, у Баха было два десятка детей. Чтобы их прокормить, ему ничего не оставалось, как только регулярно сочинять гениальную музыку. (с) Шостакович

----------


## Mazaykina

> Подумайте, у Баха было два десятка детей


Для точности- 21. 11 мальчиков и 10 девочек. :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> человеческая глупость безгранична


Смею оспорить это - "Глупость человеческая ограничена пределами  ума":rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Подбросим как подкормку для дискусии


О чём дискуссия? О трёх аккордах? Кому мешают эти три кита? слышал гениальные вещи на одном аккорде и не менее гениальные на одной ноте, но со множеством аккордов :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## mals

> О чём дискуссия


ну нету здесь смайлика для выражения легкой иронии

тем более, что "затравка" для дискусии не несет в себе никаких утверждений/отрицаний :wink:

----------


## sozvezdie-77

К сожалению я не смогла послушать записи детей. По всей видимости удалены по сроку давности! Но позвольте не согласиться с тем, что таланты на Руси и в Украине перевелись. ИХ хватает, вот только на всех педагогов не хватает. У нас в школе никогда такого не было, чтобы на 100 человек и ни одного поющего ребенкаkuku. За 11 лет работы я такого не встречала. У нас обыкновенная школа. И дети по природу поющие есть, вот только меня хватало всегда на 8-10 солистов - не больше, ведь еще есть и  основная работа - уроки.
Вот предлагаю послушать дуэт. По-моему прекрасные дети!!! Да, не совершенство, но все же. Это запись с одного из концертов в школе искусств. Дети моей коллеги. 
http://sozvezdie-77.mylivepage.ru/file/index

----------


## mals

> По всей видимости удалены по сроку давности!


нет, не удалены
это rutube иногда глючит
просто попробуйте еще раз

----------


## svetlana kuzmenko

> Подбросим как подкормку для дискусии


честно говоря уже всё...:wink:простите,а кто ВЫ????:rolleyes:Выспрашиваете у нас и для чего?Вы-родитель поющего ребёнка?А результаты обещанного....ведь нам тоже интересно узнать:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> К сожалению я не смогла послушать записи детей. По всей видимости удалены по сроку давности! Но позвольте не согласиться с тем, что таланты на Руси и в Украине перевелись. ИХ хватает, вот только на всех педагогов не хватает. У нас в школе никогда такого не было, чтобы на 100 человек и ни одного поющего ребенка. За 11 лет работы я такого не встречала. У нас обыкновенная школа. И дети по природу поющие есть, вот только меня хватало всегда на 8-10 солистов - не больше, ведь еще есть и основная работа - уроки.
> Вот предлагаю послушать дуэт. По-моему прекрасные дети!!! Да, не совершенство, но все же. Это запись с одного из концертов в школе искусств. Дети моей коллеги. 
> http://sozvezdie-77.mylivepage.ru/file/index


 :Vah: Оленька,ну хоть тут встретились...приятно:smile:





> И дети по природу поющие есть, вот только меня хватало всегда на 8-10 солистов - не больше, ведь еще есть и основная работа - уроки.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## mals

*svetlana kuzmenko*,
ну дискуссия сама по себе очень интересна, хотя и не имеет отношения к теме ...
подбросил "подкормку" с надеждой, что еще кто-то заметит тему и захочет высказать мнение по самой теме.

Если больше желающих нет, то, наверное, стоит таки написать результаты.
Оглашать?

----------


## svetlana kuzmenko

> Подумайте, у Баха было два десятка детей. Чтобы их прокормить, ему ничего не оставалось, как только регулярно сочинять гениальную музыку.


я не думаю,что он делал это из-за денег и своей семьи,ГЕНИЙ не мог не писать,это-состояние души,жажда творчества....иначе бы Бог не дал ему СТОЛЬКО ТАЛАНТА!!!!!

----------


## mals

> я не думаю,что он делал это из-за денег и своей семьи,ГЕНИЙ не мог не писать,это-состояние души,жажда творчества....иначе бы Бог не дал ему СТОЛЬКО ТАЛАНТА!!!!!


а я свое мнение по этому поводу не говорил
и указал ведь, что автор афоризма - Шостакович

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Сначала скопирую мнения из других источников, возможно кому-то интересно

1. -----------------------
1 - 3
2 - 9
3 - 4
4 - 5
5 - 4
6 - 6
7 - 8
8 - 6

Думаю так где-то. В общем - слабовато, поэтому писать о недочетах не буду, их слишком много.
--------------------------

2. -----------------------
Послушал......Вобщем мое мнение:
№1 - 2/10
№2 - 8/10 - лучший из всех....
№3 - 3/10
№4 - 3/10
№5 - 4/10
№6 - 5/10
№7 - 7/10 - жаль ритм плавает
№8 - 4/10
вот такие вот результаты, комментировать думаю, нет смысла, и так все ясно. 
-------------------------

3. -----------------------
Мои оценки таковы:
1.3
2.9
3.4
4.4
5.4
6.6
7.6-7
8.8
Десяток у меня однозначно не нарисовалось.
Мне показалось,что участник №2 старше по возрасту чем остальные,но это лично мое мнение.Артистизм я не учитываю.Слушала только сложность произведение и качество исполнения.
--------------------------

----------


## svetlana kuzmenko

> и указал ведь, что автор афоризма - Шостакович


:biggrin:я разобралась:wink:но, для....продолжения темы.:biggrin:...Шостакович,тоже был композитор и он тоже зарабатывал музыкой:smile:.....я в духовном и художественном смысле....для нас слушателей и ценителей это важно:smile:
и потом моё мнение может быть отлично от мнения Шостаковича:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Сначала скопирую мнения из других источников, возможно кому-то интересно


Mals,ну и какие выводы Вы сделали:rolleyes:мнения в основном совпадают????

----------


## mals

*svetlana kuzmenko*,
все люди, и у всех есть потребности
материальные потребности человек может удовлетворять посредством денег
получал за творчество деньги - прекрасно
жаль, что не все могут
но это уже совсем другой вопрос и другая проблема

вопрос в том, что первично, а что вторично у композитора (я не говорю о Бахе, а вообще) - деньги или произведение

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
ради интриги стоило б сделать паузу :biggrin:

ну да ладно
Вот результаты, согласно мнений жюри:
1 место - номер 2; 
2 место - номер 5;
3 место - номера 3 и 6;
приз зрительский симпатий - номер 1 (по факту присуждало жюри).

----------


## svetlana kuzmenko

> но это уже совсем другой вопрос и другая проблема


 :Aga: давайте не будем:biggrin:в экономику не хочется ударяться

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> ну да ладно
> Вот результаты, согласно мнений жюри:
> 1 место - номер 2; 
> 2 место - номер 5;
> 3 место - номера 3 и 6;


:smile:ну что ж....наше уважаемое авторитетное международное жюри,не видя и не слыша вблизи в труднейших условиях выдержало проверку на профессионализм:smile:

----------


## sozvezdie-77

> Оленька,ну хоть тут встретились...приятно


И я очень рада тебя видеть!:smile: :flower:

----------


## mals

> ну что ж....наше уважаемое авторитетное международное жюри,не видя и не слыша вблизи в труднейших условиях выдержало проверку на профессионализм


кто б сомневался... :wink:
а вот честность другого жюри я все же ставлю под сомнение
1 место - единогласно
а вот дальше :confused:
но сейчас это уже не имеет никакого значение

*Добавлено через 2 часа 18 минут*
сегодня случайно наткнулся и вспомнил несколько лет назад нашумевший клип
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAO1oelk-_M
отлично дети поют :wink:

кажется, перевод:
Родина, о, Родина! Всех милее Родина! 
Благодатная земля, Славься, Родина моя, 
Твои горы высоки, Звёзд небесных подиум, 
Песнь мою тебе дарю, Дорогая﻿ Родина!

----------

